# Bali - ferry 'MV Nusa Sejahtera' destroyed by fire in accident in West Lombok



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Thankfully the vessel was out of service at the time...

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2009/06/29/fire-destroys-passenger-ship-west-lombok.html


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

As you so rightly say. Its good she was out of service.
Its terrible the state of some of these ferry's out here.


----------

